# Show Name Needed!



## nerdybirdy (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi! My friend is in need of a show name for her bay mare Lacey. Any thoughts???


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmm... Not to sure but heres is an idea

What about Laces of Luck
Or Lucky Lacey? I can't think of any more right now! 

Good luck finding a Name!!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

How about Valenciennes, Mezzopunto, or Macrame? Different types of lace....


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Laced with Diamonds
Lacey Rules
Lachelle
Aqualace (Bay = body of water?) 
Chocolate Lace
Lacey Days


Any white markings? Does she want to use "Lace" or "Lacey" in the name?


----------



## nerdybirdy (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks guys! I've talked to my friend and she is going to show her as Simply Smitten : ) Thanks for all the suggestions though!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

ohhh I like that name!!!!!


----------

